# Grady County



## charlieman

Any Grady county hunters posting on GON?  Calvary Ga
area here


----------



## florida boy

I live just south of the line and do a little hunting around there .


----------



## charlieman

*good*

great  my first year in that area.  Lower Hawthorne road

hope that deer in your avitar came from around there

 c


----------



## florida boy

he came from Andalusia Alabama . I have known of much bigger deer coming off lower hawthorne trail in past than him


----------



## oldways

We hunt in Grady a few good'un killed every now and then. Good Luck


----------



## jimbar

I just leased a small tract west of Cairo.  Anybody know when the rut normally occurs in that area?


----------



## oldways

If its between Whigham and Cairo Where I hunt I take all my Vaction around the second week of Dec. Hope this helps..


----------



## Crakajak

I hunt in Grady some on family land north of Whigham.Oldways is correct.


----------



## jimbar

Thanks guys


----------



## hortonhunter22

Yea I do taxidermy in Grady I would say between the 10 of dec and Christmas would be prime through there weather depending of course...And there are a lot of great deer in Grady, have had a hard time finding land to hunt tho...D'OH


----------



## Mako22

December is the rut in Grady


----------



## jimbar

Are there any deer processors around Cairo or Thomasville? The closest one I could find was Deans in Pavo.


----------



## hortonhunter22

Several, Clem's at river off 19 thomasville, Brothers south of Cairo in midway...there's one on old tville rd if it runs this year,


----------



## gradyhunter

*Processor*

Hubbards off 319 about 5 miles north off thomasville. Good folks and full service .


----------



## Mako22

The best is Gilliard's out past Shiver school north of Cairo. They are very professional with a clean modern facility and they do a great job at a good price.


----------



## Tailfeather

Hunt in south Grady County.  What hortunhunter said completely.


----------



## coloradowalt

Do any of the mentioned processors work with hogs?


----------



## gradyhunter

Hubbards processes pork as well


----------



## jcdona

Jones meats between whigham and climax.


----------



## Mako22

Gilliards does wild hogs for me


----------



## joedublin

Been leasing the same land just outside Whigham for the past 14 years. Best hunting should be the second week in December...my son and I both got bucks in the 140's at that time last year. Hope to get the big one, in the 160's, this year!


----------



## hortonhunter22

Yea gilliards and hubbards do hogs...and prolly jones in climax


----------



## jimbar

Joedublin, I'm from Dade City Florida and hunted in Decatur County the last 12 years.  I bet we have passed each other on the interstate or Hwy 19 more than a few times.  I have a small tract in Grady and Thomas Counties this year.  Thanks for the info on the rut.


----------



## joedublin

jimbar...the first week of this season we took 3 does and 2 bucks...a 7 point and a 9 point. The big ones are still not coming out to play...but the turkeys sure are. If you're ever coming thru Whigham let me know...maybe we can meet at Hud's for a cup of coffee and talk deer hunting.


----------



## jimbar

Is Huds  the little restaraut in the middle of town? They make a good hamburger there.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Nah huds is the gas station across from dollar general.


----------



## charlieman

Hows everyones deer sighting going?  Got tons of deer
on camera during dark but few daytime sightings


----------



## jimbar

Last time I checked my Grady county cameras (two weeks ago) I had some does during the day but bucks were still at night. Hopefully I can get up there again this weekend.


----------



## GaFlLine

Hunt off Thomas rd right by the LH Trail and got a lease right near bishops travel center. Deer activity has been good. Alot of does and the bucks are coming in late (6:10-6:15ish). Monster buck killed the other night.


----------



## hortonhunter22

Heck of a buck there...there's some studs killed down that way every year, they get old on those plantations and then get to rambling


----------



## southGAlefty

Nice deer!


----------



## GaFlLine

I had been hunting that deer for 2 years. Got tons of pictures of it on camera but all at night. Found his shed from last year and the year before. He showed back up on camera this year and boy was i excited... Until 3 days later I get a picture sent to me from my Dad and it was that deer in the cooler. The neighbors had shot him the night before. Was pretty upset about it but what can you do! Definitely happy for whoever shot him just wish i would have had the chance myself...


----------



## hortonhunter22

Yea that's a bummer, that dude has some serious mass out on the beams..maybe he spread his genes for years to come


----------



## GaFlLine

Oh yeah I've never seen such palmation on a buck from south GA


----------



## joedublin

What's the rut situation on the land that you are hunting?


----------



## GaFlLine

Still havent seen a buck chasing a doe but the rubs and scrapes are Scattered throughout the property. Seen alot of 2.5 year old marginal bucks coming into the food plots before dark. I think were still a few weeks out before the rut is on full force...


----------



## GaFlLine

Anybody in the stand this afternoon? Very hot and muggy....


----------



## 4point

Went this afternoon seen one small doe. Grady west of cairo. Did not hear any shoot this afternoon.


----------



## bonecollector

the place we used to hunt just north of the ball field in grady county would get fired up around the first and second week of dec. all the way through jan if the cool weather ever appears


----------



## Tailfeather

Saw a 4 pt and a doe with fawn yesterday evening.  Very little scraping, etc. yet.


----------



## joedublin

No rut activity yet in Whigham...still seeing does with little ones but no bucks...I guess they are still nocturnal. Second week in December will probably get it all started just like last year!


----------



## Tailfeather

Killed this one is south Grady a month ago. It'll get better as we get into December.


----------



## Bullhound

I hunt on Open Pond Rd at the Grady/Decatur border...we are seeing scapes on our property already.  Seems a little early this year.  About 2nd week of December it should be pretty good.  I killed a nice 8 chasing last year at that time.


----------



## southGAlefty

I watched 5 does yesterday evening no bucks showed though. Still a couple weeks out, timing is key and cold weather helps things immensely. Looks to be setting up just like every other year here. From now till the end of the season I will be there every chance I get!


----------



## southGAlefty

Neighbors are slaughtering them in Pine Park this morning sounds like.


----------



## Bullhound

Picked up an ol man climber this morning from South Georgia Outdoors for $100.  Can't beat that!


----------



## joedublin

Lefty...let me know when they are startin' to get hot in Whigham!


----------



## southGAlefty

joedublin said:


> Lefty...let me know when they are startin' to get hot in Whigham!



Haven't been over there this year Mr Joe but it shouldn't be long. Be in a tree every chance you get from now till season ends


----------



## southGAlefty

Anybody in the Pine Park area?


----------



## joedublin

My South Carolina Gamecocks beat up a few Tigers last night!!! Hope I can do the same with a big 10-point this coming week !!!


----------



## southGAlefty

Nice and toasty 70* this morning. Hope you boys brought your flippy floppies. Anybody seeing anything?


----------



## joedublin

Rut is NOT on yet in Whigham.....just saw 2 bucks with nice racks running together on the land. If they were rutting they'd be fighting each other,not socializing!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

joedublin said:


> Rut is NOT on yet in Whigham.....just saw 2 bucks with nice racks running together on the land. If they were rutting they'd be fighting each other,not socializing!



I saw some chasing bout a mile from yall north of 84


----------



## southGAlefty

I rattled up a little 5 point this morning. Didn't see anything else


----------



## Tailfeather

Warm and dead for me.  Fresh scrapes popping up, but only does and little bucks on cam lately.


----------



## southGAlefty

Settled in. Found some new scrapes on trail in. Had to kill a big water moccasin yesterday afternoon walking in. Really need some cold weather to kick em off I think


----------



## joedublin

Be careful walking around....we scared up 2 more rattlesnakes last week . Killed one and the other got away so he could lie in wait for up this coming week! Saw a pretty good 4 point strolling through one of the cotton fields but didn't shoot...let him grow into an 8-point next year !


----------



## southGAlefty

I killed a big moccasin walking to the stand yesterday myself


----------



## BigTimbo

Got pic of a 9 point neck swollen up hocks are black. It long now.


----------



## southGAlefty

Work keeps screwing me up but this cool snap ought to get it started. I'm anxious to burn the last of my vacation days and get back in the woods.


----------



## Tailfeather

Sure wish I could hunt today and tomorrow....will be after em on Friday, but this cool weather is nice.


----------



## southGAlefty

2 big bucks hit today on Hwy 93 South in the daylight. Time to be in a tree!


----------



## Tailfeather

Where at on 93 South?


----------



## southGAlefty

Tailfeather said:


> Where at on 93 South?



One down around Johnson Dairy and the other just north of river bridge I'm told. I got a pic of the bridge buck but not the one farther south. Pic I got is prob 20+ wide and pretty tall. Stud for sure. My dad saw the other one first hand and said all he could see were horns in the ditch but didn't stop because he was headed to a job.


----------



## Bullhound

Scrapes all over our place now.  Neighbor shot a nice 8 with swollen neck and stunk.  Saw some running tracks yesterday afternoon and had a lone doe come out about 5:30 and fed until dark but didn't have anything with her...sure got the blood flowing though.


----------



## tiddybream

Scrapes starting in Whigham. Several nice bucks starting to show up on the cam. Hocks are not black yet. I can tell the necks are swelling and I haven't seen any running track on our place yet. Can't wait for the next few weeks.


----------



## sghoghunter

Tiddybream 5 of us are headed to silver lake next wed,do ya think the rut is gonna be on then?


----------



## hortonhunter22

silver lake will be questionable at that point...almost a lil early...but should be pre rut...i was over there before this cold front and there were some rubs but no scrapes where i usually find scrapes when its getting right...but this cold front probably changed there attitude a little...id say if a cold front hits for the hunt yall will be in good shape


----------



## sghoghunter

That's what I was thinking Horton.Last 2 yrs this hunt has been the 4 days after Christmas but this year its the week before.


----------



## southGAlefty

Not much going on this morning, saw a few yesterday morning. Figured they'd be moving with the approaching front, maybe tomorrow morning after the front will be betterp


----------



## hortonhunter22

sghoghunter said:


> That's what I was thinking Horton.Last 2 yrs this hunt has been the 4 days after Christmas but this year its the week before.



I was thinking that hunt was the week after Christmas...I wonder if they thought the rut was a lil earlier or something?...a lot of changes in region 5 WMa hunts this yr.  was thinking about hunting the silver lake hunt next yr, guess I'll see how it turns out for y'all...I know some big ones are always shot that last week open hunt...Grady deer are moving pretty good big bucks hitting the ground!


----------



## Tailfeather

Saw three this am, but no id on them.  Hope tomorrow am will be good with this rain passing through.


----------



## BigTimbo

Have a nice 9 point neck swollen and his hocks are black.got lots pic of him and smaller bucks running around


----------



## tiddybream

Saw several does throughout the morning hunt yesterday. No bucks. Scrapes are still a hit and miss. I will be in the stand every chance I get over the next few weeks. SouthGAlefty I saw a very nice one the other night close to the East side of the bridge. 1/2 mile before that I saw a doe and 2 yearlings.


----------



## tiddybream

sghoghunter said:


> Tiddybream 5 of us are headed to silver lake next wed,do ya think the rut is gonna be on then?



That area will be better towards Christmas. However I think some of the pre rut should be going on by then. I know someone hunting close to it and they are starting to see some sign. Sometimes you just have to go when you can and hope for the best. Hey it only takes one to slip up to turn the whole trip into a good one. Good Luck.


----------



## southGAlefty

I killed a good 8 point this morning, will post a pic soon. GET IN THE WOODS if you can swing it from now till Christmas.


----------



## Bullhound

I killed a small 8 yesterday morning. We had a guy kill a great 10 this morning. I'll try to load pics later.


----------



## southGAlefty

This is the one I killed yesterday. Lots of big deer movement going on right now.


----------



## tiddybream

southGAlefty said:


> This is the one I killed yesterday. Lots of big deer movement going on right now.



Nice buck southGAlefty. Things are picking up that's for sure.


----------



## Bullhound

Great deer southGAlefty!!  

Here's a couple killed this weekend of our lease on Open Pond Rd.  I killed the smaller 8 and our newest member killed the nice 10.   Had another 8 shot at and missed last night.  Definitely time to be in the woods for us!!


----------



## Tailfeather

Nice bucks, Fellas!


----------



## sghoghunter

nice deer guys,sure hope we can share some pics. Im still trying to figure out what areas to hunt down there.


----------



## joedublin

The bucks are ready on our Whigham lease....the does are still just a bit squirrely, not cooperating fully with the bucks yet. The next few days ought to really get it kicked off hot and heavy!


----------



## slipknot

Bout to get HOT


----------



## southGAlefty

slipknot said:


> Bout to get HOT



Literally. Looks like good weather forecasted for the holidays though. Good ol SOWEGA


----------



## bonecollector

good deer sglefty been some studs killed around you and some studs missed hehe !


----------



## Bullhound

Me and a buddy were talking yesterday....two bucks were killed off his lease in Decatur Co (Fowlstown Rd) yesterday morning about 945am.  The big deer I posted was killed at 10am.  One thing we noticed were that all the bucks killed were musky but the tarsals were not dark.  Hope this heat wave we have coming doesn't mess things up too bad.


----------



## southGAlefty

Hunted the last 3 or 4 mornings in a row and haven't seen a deer. Thinking the full moon has it messed up and they're probably locked down with does. Better weather coming over the holidays.


----------



## Bullhound

In a stand now and it is warm.  Just saw a turkey but that's it. Gonna give it another hour or so...just don't like hunting and sweating.


----------



## Mako22

I got  a recent scrape here in the back  yard and looks where they been fighting down in the woods. Saw a nice 8pt in the back of a guys truck at the Cairo Walmart around 10:00 AM this morning.


----------



## Tailfeather

Last 4 hunts on our place = no sightings


----------



## southGAlefty

I saw a 4 point this morning. Got pics of a decent buck in a scrape at 1:30 yesterday afternoon. Found several new fresh scrapes when I got down this morning so I don't quite think the peak of the chasing has hit. This next cold front is probably gonna be it. I would be surprised if some big deer didn't die this week


----------



## Mako22

I can't say a where but major rut is going on in at least one part of Grady county, y'all get out there if you can.


----------



## sghoghunter

Just got back from hunting the west side of the river in Decatur co and we killed deer but don't think it's hot and heavy right now but maybe the next cold snap will be the thing to kick it off.


----------



## southGAlefty

Saw some hard chasing at 1 o'clock. Decent 8 pt and small 4 pt wide open after a doe. Been slow since then


----------



## Bullhound

Wish I was in the stand now....love rainy days like this in the woods.  Next couple of days should be good in the stand....doesn't look like I'm going to make it though.  I'll have to live vicariously through you guys!


----------



## sevenmag

Killed this one Saturday just outside of Cairo.


----------



## oldways

good deer


----------



## Blisterapine

no chasing thus far in NE Decatur, late late late!


----------



## Pointpuller

Had a 110" 8pt. and a 90" 8pt. chasing a doe Saturday morning in the very bottom of Grady Co.  Drew back on them 2 times but never got the bigger one to stop.  First chasing Ive seen.  1 and 2 year olds been cruising good the last 2 weeks.


----------



## GaFlLine

Its on near Bishops... Saw a pack of 4 Bucks chasing 1 doe this morning. 2 looked to be shooters all out of bow range 80-90 yards. Going back this PM


----------



## sghoghunter

Maybe they will hold off till next Thursday morning till I can get down to south west decatur


----------



## Bullhound

I'll be headed out in a few for an evening hunt...hopefully I'll see something with this overcast and rain coming tomorrow.


----------



## sghoghunter

Good luck bullhound


----------



## tiddybream

Still chasing in Whigham. I had a 6 pt. chase 3 does by me on Sat. morning. I found some new scrapes and some of the ones that had been dormant were freshened back up. Today is the Lord's day but get at it as soon as you can!!!


----------



## Bullhound

Been out of service most of the weekend.  Saw two does Friday evening.  Ended up hurting my back somehow climbing in the stand so the only other hunt I did was yesterday afternoon.  The wind was howling and didn't see a thing.  Hope to be back at it soon...time is running out!


----------



## joedublin

Last week's trail camera finally had an interesting photo...several deer but one special one of a big, over 200 lb., buck with 10points and about a 19-20 inch spread. Trouble is he's doing his wandering around at 4 o'clock in the morning. Maybe a hot doe will wake him up at a better time next weekend.


----------



## southGAlefty

Went with my little sister-in-law this afternoon. Had the best hunt of the year. Got the slip out on us by a nice 8 pointer way too close for comfort right after we got set down. He snuck in on us from the wrong side for her to shoot and got close enough I could spit on him before he figured us out. She's never killed one and I wanted her to be comfortable with the shot, he just wouldn't cooperate. Anyway he runs off and a couple minutes later a spike comes out. Swing and a miss at about 50 yards. We kept sitting and saw a doe in the pines off to the left that wouldn't give us a shot. Then right at dark we had a button buck come to the corn pile and she smoked him! Awesome!


----------



## Mako22

southGAlefty said:


> Went with my little sister-in-law this afternoon. Had the best hunt of the year. Got the slip out on us by a nice 8 pointer way too close for comfort right after we got set down. He snuck in on us from the wrong side for her to shoot and got close enough I could spit on him before he figured us out. She's never killed one and I wanted her to be comfortable with the shot, he just wouldn't cooperate. Anyway he runs off and a couple minutes later a spike comes out. Swing and a miss at about 50 yards. We kept sitting and saw a doe in the pines off to the left that wouldn't give us a shot. Then right at dark we had a button buck come to the corn pile and she smoked him! Awesome!



Congrats to the girl, I like stories like this one.


----------



## southGAlefty

Anybody still hunting hard? I haven't been since New Years


----------



## charlieman

Be there bright and early in the morning.


----------



## sghoghunter

I was on the west side of the river last thur,fri and sat. Saw no deer thur evening or fri morning but saw a real good buck chasing a doe about 11:00 as I was coming out. Was back in the stand at 1:30 and sat till dark and saw 8 doe's but no bucks. Went back sat morning and I didn't see anything but my brother saw a buck chasing a doe bout 8:30 or so


----------



## Pointpuller

Saturday saw 2 does and 1 spike.  Buddy killed a good 110" 8pt. cruising at 9 A.M.  Sunday saw 4 does and small 8pt. cruising.  Monday saw small 6pt.  Today sat from 11-6:15 with the bow in a loc on.  Never got above 32 deg.  Saw a doe and yearling at 5:15.  Seeing deer but no mature bucks or chasing.  After them again tomorrow.


----------



## joedublin

I'll be there for the last 5 days of the season...I need venison and it doesn't matter if its a buck or a doe. Glad I'm not up there today...too cold to be comfortable.


----------



## southGAlefty

How did y'all end up?


----------



## GaFlLine

Got him Tuesday night. Thank the good Lord because I had work wednesday


----------



## charlieman

Great buck and timing was excellent!


----------



## joedublin

Third time in 15 years that I haven't gotten the deer I hunted all season.


----------



## southGAlefty

Woods are dead this morning where I'm at hope y'all are doing better


----------



## oyster

Got one in Whigham this morning, only heard one on the limb but heard several after they flew down and got lucky and capitalized on one


----------



## rvick

Hey Lefty, if any of yall lose a wounded turkey, i think my Drahthaar will do a good job tracking it down. my friend in Bibb Co. has tracked 4 wounded turkeys this year with his deer tracking lab & has a 50% recovery rate. all bow shots, one for Dennis Lewis with the arrow still in it & one that was in the creek, like a deer.229-224-1814


----------

